# How long is too long to run tren?



## Dman509 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was thinking of running tren for 15 weeks. is that too long?


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is this for tren ace or enth?  I did 400mg of enth for 16 weeks without problems besides being more pissy and acne heh 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## GMO (Jun 28, 2011)

Dman509 said:


> I was thinking of running tren for 15 weeks. is that too long?


 

Yes, I always run Tren A and stick to 8-10 weeks max.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2011)

15 weeks is heavy going, but I guess it's dose-dependant and down to individual tolerance.

Personally, I think that length of time is over kill. Just run moar test.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jun 28, 2011)

geez if i ran tren a for 15 weeks i would commit a violent crime


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hate crimes. FTW! 

Seriously. 15 weeks is a long ass time on tren.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 28, 2011)

I could handle a good 12 weeks on Tren but at that point I actually want to take a break from Tren - both my physically and mentally.  I might try lowering my dose of Tren and running it longer i.e. 16 weeks next time - still not sure.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 15 weeks is heavy going, but I guess it's dose-dependant and down to individual tolerance.
> 
> Personally, I think that length of time is over kill. Just run moar test.


 

This^^^


----------



## vindicated346 (Jun 28, 2011)

15 weeks? damn after 8 Im ready to destroy everything in sight. when at the gym I feel like a god but in every day life its nuts. this was at 400mg tren A, and 800 Test P a week


----------



## Dman509 (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah after reading around a little i will probaby just do it for 10 weeks.


----------



## MDR (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep, I thing GMO is right.  8 to 10 seems about right.  Test is good for the longer runs.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 28, 2011)

It sounds like other aspects will be the more critical limiting factors, but if you start to bloat on tren then you know its time to clean out for a while.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

i have a diff question what is the shortest i can run tren a for and get results.i am wanting to add tren a to the last 4 weeks of my cycle but was wondering if 4 or 5 weeks is long enough to see results?


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jun 28, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have a diff question what is the shortest i can run tren a for and get results.i am wanting to add tren a to the last 4 weeks of my cycle but was wondering if 4 or 5 weeks is long enough to see results?


 
you will see results- tren ace kicks in fast


----------



## jessblanco (Jul 3, 2011)

Mikebeasley69 said:


> you will see results- tren ace kicks in fast


 


fukin a right ,,that shit hits like a train if its good , i have had five week killer runs on it,,runnin out sucks though


----------



## cad500 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been hitting tren a 75 ed for 12 weeks (had a few days of 112 too much for me).  Yes i also have test and a few other items  in the mix.  I will say I am about at my limit.  I love tren but need a break.  Prob could have stopped at 8-10 weeks with the ed.  But wanted to see how i handled it further.  Now I know

Made me very agressive, and not to patient with anything.  Night sweats seemed like gallons.  and some days just felt like a mack truck hit me.  

Good luck


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 3, 2011)

tren didnt hit me that hard, i mean i see a big diff in body recomp, i been running 100mg EOD for the last 5 wkz, i upped it to 150 mg EOD. i only get night sweats when i eat carbs at night before bed (which i rarely do). and i get some insomnia and some strength gains in the gym.

im running GP tren A, i thought that it may be underdosed so i grabbed sum tren from a buddy of mine from another UGL. but it didnt make n e difference, so i guess i dont respond the way others do. but i look a shit load more dense and hard and im dieting right now (to lean down more) and i havent lost much weight however ive leaned down a lot more.

i was wondering if shooting ED would make a diff?


----------



## juicemeup (Jul 4, 2011)

that is long for tren, much longer then average


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jul 5, 2011)

From My experience with tren 8 to 10. Weeks is all anyone should need , but how much do you want  is another story


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 5, 2011)

You will know when its time to stop. I cant take it longer than ten weeks. I have a love hate relationship with tren i love the gains but i hate the sides. 10 weeks with no sleep constant sweats and being basically in a constant state of rage is about alk i can take lol.


----------



## maged (Jul 6, 2011)

tren acetate 8 weeks
parabolan 12 weeks


----------

